# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  SdKfz 222 (ICM; 1/72)

## dutic

Модель SdKfz 222 от ICM в масштабе 1/72. Доработки минимальные,по мелочам.Окраска-Акан,лёгкая тонировка-пастель и графит.

----------


## dutic

Ещё фото:

----------


## Марат

Красивая, добротная и качественная работа. В таком масштабе...

----------

